# GT Lightning or Lightspeed Owl Hollow



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

If you were lookiing for a Ti bike, which would you choose and why? I know it's not really VRC stuff but it's close....more to follow when I get home...:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2008)

stan4bikes said:


> If you were lookiing for a Ti bike, which would you choose and why? I know it's not really VRC stuff but it's close....more to follow when I get home...:thumbsup:


both are cool but the owl hollow down tube does it for me. it's litespeed btw.

i'd choose an old merlin though.

carsten


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd pick the Lightning for sure.

I've been using mine since 99 and its still going strong.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

I've always been partial to GTs. But I wouldn't kick the litespeed out of bed either. Assuming they were both my size of course.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

wasnt the Lightning made overseas unlike the Xizang? Im just going off a vague recollection...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

the one that fits.

having said that the litespeed is a much evolved ti bike. much stiffer.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> wasnt the Lightning made overseas unlike the Xizang? Im just going off a vague recollection...


I have heard that before but don't have any information about it.

Mine is a 16" and I weight about 145 and I will say that I can feel it flex under power if I really pay attention and the ground is smooth. Off road I can never feel it.

I went from a Zaskar LE to the Xizang and the difference is ride comfort is astounding. I will never ride another aluminum hardtail again.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Toff said:


> I have heard that before but don't have any information about it.
> 
> Mine is a 16" and I weight about 145 and I will say that I can feel it flex under power if I really pay attention and the ground is smooth. Off road I can never feel it.
> 
> I went from a Zaskar LE to the Xizang and the difference is ride comfort is astounding. I will never ride another aluminum hardtail again.


yeah, youre probably getting .5mm more "give" from the rear triangle and about 4mm more from the front triangle.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*heres why I wondered....*

Actually it was just to fill space till I got home. I stopped in one of my "connections" today, lo and behold he was having a bike clearance .I looked around and spotted this beauty...a GT Lightning with a Chris King rear hub and Carbon front laced to Ceramic Mavic 217s, XTR derailers-Crank-Cassette and brakes, XT shifters and pedals, Ti Avocet saddle, RS Judy SL....and it was on sale  Since I already have the aforementioned Litespeed, I thought a running mate was in order.

And to think I was excited that tonight I was going to pick up a Bridgestone MB3  ..but I still might, it's been available for a week and no-ones grabbed it. So the HOOVER will do it's job


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice, just how cheap did you get that for?

I was just a tad to late to pick up another complete xizang a few months back. It was at a very nice price and had been sitting in some garage for the last 10 years.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm diggin the duct tape cable end


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*heyyyyy!*



IF52 said:


> I'm diggin the duct tape cable end


(ends, as in multiple  ) I noticed that too...I just pulled it out of my truck  . and haven't even had a chance to wipe it down yet.



Toff said:


> Nice, just how cheap did you get that for?


you don't even want to know  lets just say it was about the same as I paid for the MB1 earlier this week :thumbsup: and that was a deal


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> (ends, as in multiple  ) I noticed that too...I just pulled it out of my truck  . and haven't even had a chance to wipe it down yet.
> 
> you don't even want to know  lets just say it was about the same as I paid for the MB1 earlier this week :thumbsup: and that was a deal


so, what is it - rider (looks too big), flipper, collector bike? What year is that thing? Fork looks like 98 as do the parts.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I think it's a 98 but I haven't researched it yet. I probably will flip some parts (to pay for it) and turn it into a paved trail/light offroad bike.


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

paved trail bike


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

soreyes said:


> paved trail bike


performance hybrid


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

They were only made two years 1997 and 1998 as a complete bike only and yes it is an imported frame. In 97 they had a mix of STX-RC and LX and in 98 they up spec'd to a mix of LX and XT. The Lightning was added to the line back then because Ti was hot pre-carbon days and GT's international distributors wanted a more affordable Ti bike and more Ti bikes. GT couldn't meet the international demand on Xizang's and with VAT added onto a Xizang frame the landed cost was very high in many European countries. They are very nice I've bought and sold nine in the past year. 

Differences between the Lightning and Xizang
Lightning top tube end cap is round, Xizang is oval
Lighting top tube end cap is stamp GT 3AL/2.5V, Xizang is just stamped GT
Lightning is bead blasted, Xizang was hand polished or had RWB Team graphics in 99


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

soreyes said:


> paved trail bike


I wonder if there is a PTBR (Paved Trail Bike Review). Maybe they have an PTB forum that caters to non-new bikes had for cheap.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*hmmmmm?*



gm1230126 said:


> Differences between the Lightning and Xizang
> Lightning top tube end cap is round, Xizang is oval
> Lighting top tube end cap is stamp GT 3AL/2.5V, Xizang is just stamped GT
> Lightning is bead blasted, Xizang was hand polished or had RWB Team graphics in 99


Soooo, My end cap is oval (Xizang)but marked "GT 3AL/2.5V" (Lightning) ..?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> Soooo, My end cap is oval (Xizang)but marked "GT 3AL/2.5V" (Lightning) ..?


OK Stan, the Lightning end cap is round compared to the squashed oval end cap of the Xizang.
The Lightning is the top picture and the Xizang the bottom picture. See what I mean?
By the way yours is a 1998 model also.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

thanx, I gotcha now...hey I don't know all the intricasies


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> so, what is it - rider (looks too big), flipper, collector bike? What year is that thing? Fork looks like 98 as do the parts.


fork looks a 97. i had one.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

I have what I believe is a 97 Lightning. Its my wife's bike and she never rides it. I might end up selling it. It's been updated from stock though with XT V brakes, Zoke Atom 80, XT 8 speed shifters and some lighter wheels with some White Industries Hubs.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a friend that is looking for a 16" Xizang frame (Lightning might do).

He fell in love with mine and I won't let him have it. heh

On the bottom of the bottom bracket shell on mine is stamped my serial number which includes the year made.
Your may be in the same place.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*yahoo!*

Just looked in my garage and what did I see? ....a matching RED Chris King front hub on a Mavic 517 Ceramic rim  Sometimes it pays to be a hoarder and hang onto stuff. Those CK's just might pay for the whole bike :thumbsup: Not sure what wheels I'll put back on (maybe some Pewter Rolf Satellites ) but I'm going to downgrade the bike to XT with a Pewter RaceFace Turbine crankset.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Turbines fit the bike perfectly.

I have a 180mm bare aluminum Turbine on mine.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

Toff said:


> I have a friend that is looking for a 16" Xizang frame (Lightning might do).
> 
> He fell in love with mine and I won't let him have it. heh
> 
> ...


Not sure on the size either but I'm pretty sure the TT is like 22-22.5 if that helps. I'll take some pics and stuff and post tomorrow. *Edit* I'm 99% it's a 16 now that I think about it.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

BTW, I also had an Owl Hollow at one time. I hated it and I still feel it was one of the worst bikes I ever owned. Steep head angle, short top tube and a dead feel combined for a lousy experience.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tinshield said:


> BTW, I also had an Owl Hollow at one time. I hated it and I still feel it was one of the worst bikes I ever owned. Steep head angle, short top tube and a dead feel combined for a lousy experience.


i had a litespeed and didn't like it either. plus i loved my 35lb karakoram.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Where is the love for Litespeed? The McMahon I have which is basically a 94 Litespeed Obed feels nice. I love riding that bike.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

*My Lightning*

Well here it is as I promised.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

IF52 said:


> Where is the love for Litespeed? The McMahon I have which is basically a 94 Litespeed Obed feels nice. I love riding that bike.


For what I paid for the Owl Hollow it was a total let down and the worst bike I ever had. It just wasn't the bike for me. Crappy geometry and a dead feel were not to my liking. I can't remember how many times I crashed on that bike and never knew what the hell happened. I have a good one on video.:thumbsup:


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Where is the love for Litespeed? The McMahon I have which is basically a 94 Litespeed Obed feels nice. I love riding that bike.


my obed handled like a truck.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tinshield said:


> Well here it is as I promised.:thumbsup:


sweet little bike. looks like it's the same size as my ibis. i would place a 135mm stem upfront.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

colker1 said:


> my obed handled like a truck.


It must have to do with sizing or something. I know based on specs the McMahon/Obed I have has a slightly longer top tube than either my Monster or Deluxe as well as steeper head and seat tube angles. But when you get down to the smaller sizes in the Obed the top tube gets shorter compared to a similar size Yo!

The Ocoee on the other hand is more similar to a Yo! top tube length wise, but still has the steeper angles of the Obed.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

IF52 said:


> Where is the love for Litespeed? The McMahon I have which is basically a 94 Litespeed Obed feels nice. I love riding that bike.


I looove the way my '97 Owl rides. The steep head angle (72 deg) was the number one reason I chose it. Just an awesome bike for technical/trials and east coast type riding. Definitely a great bike for the highly skilled technical rider (the Litespeed co-sponsored observed trials team members rode pre-production/prototype Owl Hollow frames in 1996).

My Matt Chester Ute SS also has a 72 degree head tube angle -- probably why I love it almost as much. Very quick and precise handling. As soon as I saw his geometry specs, I knew it would be a screamer. Does it get any better? :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

Zanetti said:


> I looove the way my '97 Owl rides. The steep head angle (72 deg) was the number one reason I chose it. Just an awesome bike for technical/trials and east coast type riding. Definitely a great bike for the highly skilled technical rider (the Litespeed co-sponsored observed trials team members rode pre-production/prototype Owl Hollow frames in 1996).
> 
> My Matt Chester Ute SS also has a 72 degree head tube angle -- probably why I love it almost as much. Very quick and precise handling. As soon as I saw his geometry specs, I knew it would be a screamer. Does it get any better? :thumbsup:


That's one reason I hated it. 72 deg is very steep and unforgiving. Of course there's some that like it. Im in MA and the trails are really technical and it actually hindered me because it always felt to twitchy and unstable. I went to an IF after and was A LOT happier.:thumbsup:


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Hmm.. I've always loved the ride of my Pisgah, it just flew in the Pa woods. Based on most of the comments here I guess I don't know sh*t. Or maybe people prefer different things . 

It is interesting how a corporate imported ti frame gets more love than a USA made corporate ti frame.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Tinshield said:


> 72 deg is very steep and unforgiving.


Yeah, I'd agree with that. One wrong move on the Owl could end up like the 4:39 point in this video:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*Lightning update*

I swapped out the XTR parts with a RaceFace crank, XT derailers and Avid Arch Rivals.(sorry Rumpfy, I couldn't find my Alivios  ) I also swapped the wheelset to Rolfs with some nice nobbies and threw on a couple Ringle cages but I need to make/find the bottom stopper piece. Got a little ride in and am not quite sure about the narrow riser bars and stem length. A few more rides to tune it in this weekend  .

Before and after show the changes, I like it much better now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

stan4bikes said:


> I swapped out the XTR parts with a RaceFace crank, XT derailers and Avid Arch Rivals.(sorry Rumpfy, I couldn't find my Alivios  ) I also swapped the wheelset to Rolfs with some nice nobbies and threw on a couple Ringle cages but I need to make/find the bottom stopper piece. Got a little ride in and am not quite sure about the narrow riser bars and stem length. A few more rides to tune it in this weekend  .
> 
> Before and after show the changes, I like it much better now. :thumbsup:


There's nothing for me to make fun of here. :madman:


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> There's nothing for me to make fun of here. :madman:


What? How about the 0 rise stubby stem with the 2 inch rise bar? Or the fact that yet another of the Hoov's finds doen't fit him?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

IF52 said:


> What? How about the 0 rise stubby stem with the 2 inch rise bar? Or the fact that yet another of the Hoov's finds doen't fit him?


I agree about the stem and bars. I'm going to swap them out with a little longer stem that has a bit of rise and a nice flat bar.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice bike. 

Man, I would love to find a Lightening in 21"! 

Personally, I would have gone in direction of M950 XTR... you were well on your way!!! 

That stem and bar has to go! Maybe an Easton MG60?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I swapped out the XTR parts with a RaceFace crank, XT derailers and Avid Arch Rivals.(sorry Rumpfy, I couldn't find my Alivios  ) I also swapped the wheelset to Rolfs with some nice nobbies and threw on a couple Ringle cages but I need to make/find the bottom stopper piece. Got a little ride in and am not quite sure about the narrow riser bars and stem length. A few more rides to tune it in this weekend  .
> 
> Before and after show the changes, I like it much better now. :thumbsup:


Don't mean to be grouchy, but I liked the build better before - mostly visually I guess. It had an elegance about it. But now it's Stanified. 

Wouldnt the slicks be better for the "paved bike trail" competions?


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

mojo_matic said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> Man, I would love to find a Lightening in 21"!
> 
> Personally, I would have gone in direction of M950 XTR... you were well on your way!!!


Thanx Mojo, good point on the XTR build but when I bought the bike I'd planned on flipping the XTR parts and the Chris King wheelset to pay for it (and for a few extra goodies) 

I wish it was smaller but you get what you get till something better comes along. I could have left on the slicks but I hate the look of skinny little tires. The nobbies actually have a "staggered" center rib so they are pretty decent on pavement/light trails but have the capability for rougher action as well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

With they type of inventory you have Stan, you shouldn't have to strip parts from the actual bike you are trying to recoup the investment from.


You might be the only guy here who would take a bike that was dialed in...and then purposely downgrade it. 


Still a solid bike in both configurations.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*OK, last post...maybe*

I changed the seat, that Avocet was nice but I love Titec Berzerkers. Also changed the stem to a classic  Syncros with a little rise and more length and the handlebars to a set I found last week. Very nice black Tange Prestige double butted with a nice sweepback :thumbsup: . I don't know what they were off but I really like the style.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

More ride reports Stan.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> More ride reports Stan.


Dirt....dirt ride reports.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*no comprendo...*



Rumpfy said:


> Dirt....dirt ride reports.


"dirt"? Que es "dirt"? no comprendo  , senor 

Gracias...El Hoovero'


----------



## marknbec (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm new to the forums and don't have enough posts to start a new thread....but found this old thread that's somewhat related. I've got a 1998 GT Lightning and need to replace the original LX 8 SPD crankset. Is there a crankset readily available that you'd recommend as a replacement? I'd prefer something compatible with 8 SPD as I don't want to have to swap everything out to 9/10 SPD. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## rudymexico (Aug 14, 2010)

stan4bikes said:


> "dirt"? Que es "dirt"? no comprendo  , senor
> 
> Gracias...El Hoovero'


TIERRA Amigo, TIERRA :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

marknbec said:


> I'm new to the forums and don't have enough posts to start a new thread....but found this old thread that's somewhat related. I've got a 1998 GT Lightning and need to replace the original LX 8 SPD crankset. Is there a crankset readily available that you'd recommend as a replacement? I'd prefer something compatible with 8 SPD as I don't want to have to swap everything out to 9/10 SPD.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


It should be cheap to replace it with the same thing. Square taper bb?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

boooyahhh....

97'


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Now THAT is what they're supposed to look like!


----------



## marknbec (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

marknbec said:


> Here's mine:


Its invisible! Needs to be a jpg homeboy.


----------

